# Asian Faces



## adaeze (Nov 2, 2007)

Has anyone read it. I'm curious about it. Also, what are any other good makeup books for brown girls? I read in a review for the Iman book that the Latinas, Asians, etc. were only represented in their lightest skin tones. Is that true?


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 3, 2007)

The one by Taylor Chang-Bababian?  I liked this book better than the one by M. Kimura a few years back....Kimura may have had nicer photos,but Chang Bababian's book shows how to get the look and suggests color palettes together. Both books were pan-Asian-Asians of all skin tones,and hapa people were represented. Both books have famous faces. Chang-Bababian's deals only with makeup,Kimura's talks about diet and exercisee too.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that book.
I actually like Iman's book and I think that it represented women of color well.
My fav is still Making Faces.


----------

